# 12/18 to Christmas Week Discussion



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Watching Central Florida vs Miami right now. MJs son is impressive. Easily their best player, I think has a shot to be an NBAer like his old man.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Selby looked good in his debut


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep watched some of that game. But Im really paying attention to this one. UCF is really outplaying Miami down the stretch, I think they are going to give Memphis a run in the Conf USA.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

You gonna watch Texas vs UNC today HB? It starts in like 40 minutes, Im watching it by myself so it would be cool to have someone to discuss it with. Im going for UNC too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Of course. Not sure they can beat Texas, but I'll be tuning in. Stephenson looked decent today in that USC game. Seems like he is found a niche out there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well the game is Greensboro so its basically a home game for the Heels. I think they will get the W, Texas is a a talented but inexperienced team also. Will this be the game that Barnes finally breaks out?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Barnes actually has decent numbers around the board, its his FG% that's suffering.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

excited to see GU got destroyed by Baylor


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Close contest so far


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Notable games over the next week:

Sunday
Arizona @ NC State

Tuesday
UNLV @ Kansas St

Wednesday
Illinois @ Missouri
Texas @ Michigan St
Xavier @ Gonzaga

Thursday
Georgetown @ Memphis
Belmont @ Tennessee
UTEP @ BYU
Oakland @ Ohio St

Next Sunday
Richmond @ Seton Hall


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HB said:


> Barnes actually has decent numbers around the board, its his FG% that's suffering.


Yeah, his scoring has been dismal with as much hype is he got coming in but one thing that I didnt really know and isnt talked about a lot is how good of a passer he is. Well ahead of Durant at a similar stage.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Henson has developed a jumper


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marshall is legit. Love the way he plays.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

so far its been the Texas frontcourt of Gary Johnson and Wangmene giving Texas the lead and than the UNC backcourt of Dexter Strickland and Marshall bring UNC back.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoa that Kendall Marshall pass to Henson was ****ing sick!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Cory Joseph cant shoot a lick but he has nice size and really gets into the lane well. I can see the potential if he gets his shot going because his mechanics arent bad.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Larry Drew is absolutely worthless.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Roy is just a frustrating coach............ Zeller is legit!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Roy sticking with Drew might cost UNC this game. Horrible coaching.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

2 great shots by Barnes and Joseph, and I agree Larry Drew sucks big dick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Roy deserves all the blame. Even the last shot was stupid


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't know what has happened to Roy...but his inability/unwillingness to change his system to fit his personnel or do any sort of situational coaching whatsoever is costing his team wins and will start to cost his program recruits. Every coach in america is going to use his handling of Barnes and Marshall against him. And they will be right. Sad, sad times.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Missed the Texas UNC game because I was traveling back from New Jersey watching a Div 3 game (Mount St. Mary vs. William Paterson). Not surprized to see Texas won. Even though the game was in Greensboro, I thought Texas was the better team, saw them in MSG against Illinois & Pitt in the coaches vs. cancer classic and was impressed.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Was at the OB Classic today. UCF looking better and better. Frank Haith's seat at UM will be warming up soon if this keeps up. 

The UF/Kstate game was just uuugly. UF came out flat and finished strong, Kstate started well and threw up a dud in the 2nd half, going scoreless for some stretches in the 2nd half. I'll take the W for my Gators any day..surely will help come tourney time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Great game by my Zags to beat Baylor. Great defense. 

Perry Jones is so overrated. There is no way that guy is a lottery pick.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I don't know what has happened to Roy...but his inability/unwillingness to change his system to fit his personnel or do any sort of situational coaching whatsoever is costing his team wins and will start to cost his program recruits. Every coach in america is going to use his handling of Barnes and Marshall against him. And they will be right. Sad, sad times.


His handling of Barnes? Are you serious? Barnes has had the green light on this team. He takes the most shots and he shoots the lowest percentage. His shot selection has not been terrific either, and his defense has been subpar and Roy STILL lets him go out there.

What exactly is wrong in his handling of Barnes?

I've watched every UNC game this season and have attended several including this one in Greensboro. Sitting right behind the UNC bench, you know what I noticed? I noticed Harrison Barnes completely winded at the 15 minute mark of the first half. He doesn't have the stamina to play at this level and this speed. He also doesn't have the ball handling to consistently beat his defender and create GOOD shots. This isn't Iowa high school basketball or mambypamby high school all star games. This is the highest level of college basketball, and he still needs adjustment.

Have you actually watched this team this season? Marshall has been atrocious for the past 5-6 games. There was a recent Rams Club open practice and watching that practice, there was absolutely no question why Drew was starting and Marshall was not during ever drill and every scrimmage. I love Marshall's ability, his demeanor and I know he is going to take Larry Drew's job, but there are reasons why Drew is playing over him right now. And I can also see reasons why a coach would choose to show some faith in his player even when he is having a tough game.

Roy didn't make the best subs this game and his rotation at the end of the game was puzzling to say the least, but if you cut down the unforced turnovers and the missed bunnies and we would've won this one running away.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC looking at the NIT again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Went to the Central Michigan/Detroit-Mercy game last night. Freshman coaches sons Zeigler and McCallum went head to head. Mercy won by 26 and controlled the game throughout. McCallum had 23 points, 11 rebounds and 7 assists. He is the real deal. I wouldn't be surprised to see him drafted in a few years, he still has to work on his jumper (although he didn't need to show it last night) and his frame before he is NBA ready. 

Zeigler had 21 points, but he forced a lot of bad shots and had many unnecessary turnovers. He has a ways to go until he is anywhere near NBA ready. He forces too many shots, lacks a jumper (airballed at least two shots and was short on numerous others) and is too skinny. He wasn't worth keeping his dad around as coach either. I know he is young, but he is a ballhog/bad decision-maker and his dad flat out can't coach. Hopefully we make the torunament in the near future with him though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Went to the Central Michigan/Detroit-Mercy game last night. Freshman coaches sons Zeigler and McCallum went head to head. Mercy won by 26 and controlled the game throughout. McCallum had 23 points, 11 rebounds and 7 assists. He is the real deal. I wouldn't be surprised to see him drafted in a few years, he still has to work on his jumper (although he didn't need to show it last night) and his frame before he is NBA ready.
> 
> Zeigler had 21 points, but he forced a lot of bad shots and had many unnecessary turnovers. He has a ways to go until he is anywhere near NBA ready. He forces too many shots, lacks a jumper (airballed at least two shots and was short on numerous others) and is too skinny. He wasn't worth keeping his dad around as coach either. I know he is young, but he is a ballhog/bad decision-maker and his dad flat out can't coach. Hopefully we make the torunament in the near future with him though.


Saw some of that game. McCallum was Balling, kid was doing it all (minus any long balls), he's going to be a player.. I'm with you on Trey Zeigler, seemed kind of reckless from what i saw, and put up a few wtf shots, he did get to the line quite a bit..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

oh and wtf?! at Illinois losing to 5-7 Illinois-Chicago. what the hell happened there?


----------



## twins15 (Dec 20, 2010)

bball2223 said:


> Went to the Central Michigan/Detroit-Mercy game last night. Freshman coaches sons Zeigler and McCallum went head to head. Mercy won by 26 and controlled the game throughout. McCallum had 23 points, 11 rebounds and 7 assists. He is the real deal. I wouldn't be surprised to see him drafted in a few years, he still has to work on his jumper (although he didn't need to show it last night) and his frame before he is NBA ready.
> 
> Zeigler had 21 points, but he forced a lot of bad shots and had many unnecessary turnovers. He has a ways to go until he is anywhere near NBA ready. He forces too many shots, lacks a jumper (airballed at least two shots and was short on numerous others) and is too skinny. He wasn't worth keeping his dad around as coach either. I know he is young, but he is a ballhog/bad decision-maker and his dad flat out can't coach. Hopefully we make the torunament in the near future with him though.


McCallum is definitely a stud... between them, Butler, and Cleveland St., the Horizon is going to be very competitive this season. Could see any of these teams winning it, to be honest.


----------



## twins15 (Dec 20, 2010)

Rather Unique said:


> oh and wtf?! at Illinois losing to 5-7 Illinois-Chicago. what the hell happened there?


Yeah that is a pretty shocking outcome... Illinois had been looking real good... to lose to a middling Horizon League team does not exactly inspire optimism for Ben Weber.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I always wondered what would happen with McCallum. He was good in the McDonalds game then he decided to play for his dad at Detroit-Mercy. I know its your dad and all, but c'mon Detroit-Mercy. Sometimes you just have to tell pops there's better options.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Horizon isn't a bad league man, not any worse than the WCC. I understand your point, but still if he is good enough the NBA will notice him. 

Carolina stinks, just pitiful. Cool we beat W&M by 25 tonight, they suck, congrats. Roy Williams is dropping the ball with this team. We have no shooters in the starting lineup, our PG is dreadful and we don't rebound worth a ****. Good luck in the ACC guys, you're going to need it.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Texas balling all over Michigan St. in their own place right now. Mich St. has something like a 52 win streak over non-conference opponents at home.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

MSU = Overrated


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan State always starts off real slow. They got blown out by UNC last year and made the final 4. Anyone who judges Michigan State or a Tom Izzo coached team by the regular season is ignorant.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Just watched the Illinois/Mizzou game. Gotta say, i love watching Mizzou play..pushing the pace and playing so hard. Mike Anderson does a great job with such an undersized/underbulk team. 

As for Mich St. it's eerily similar to last year. Losing to all the big name schools early through the non-conference, except this years competition has been much better IMO. Definitely won't count them out yet...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They will more than likely make the tournament, no doubt in my mind about that, but they haven't impressed me at all this year. Four losses to top 25 teams (two of which were by double digit margins), an 8-point victory against Chaminade, and an 1-point victory over Oakland. 

Really has been a disappointing season so far. I'm curious on how conference play will turn out.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

That missouri/Illionis game was great, and the KU/Cali game was a physical game, and the announcer on FSN SUCKS I rather hear BIlly Packer again


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> They will more than likely make the tournament, no doubt in my mind about that, but they haven't impressed me at all this year. Four losses to top 25 teams (two of which were by double digit margins), an 8-point victory against Chaminade, and an 1-point victory over Oakland.
> 
> Really has been a disappointing season so far. I'm curious on how conference play will turn out.


Like I said State always starts off real slow. They have shot terribly and are careless with the ball, with the talent they have Izzo will get them to put it all together by March. 

Chaminade always gives a couple teams a run for their money in Maui and Oakland is a pretty damn good mid-major team. They have been really damn competitive against some pretty good competition and even beat Tennessee on the road. Oakland's probably a tournament team come March. 

I just don't see how a team with so much experienced talent with Tom Izzo as it's coach isn't going to get it together by March. They need to start taking care of the ball and shooting better more consistently and they will be alright. People will be singing a different tune about this team come March.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone tuning into the Cancun Challenge tonight??

I'm actually looking more forward to the St. Louis vs. Ole Miss consolation game. Colorado state vs. Southern Miss in the finals doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> That missouri/Illionis game was great, and the KU/Cali game was a physical game, and *the announcer on FSN SUCKS I rather hear BIlly Packer again*


Damn. now that's a statement. :laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Damn. now that's a statement. :laugh:


I was not kidding either. ALso the FSN HD not the best either


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> Cory Joseph cant shoot a lick but he has nice size and really gets into the lane well. I can see the potential if he gets his shot going because his mechanics arent bad.


His shooting is his best asset. He started the season slow but has been killing it lately.


----------

